# I was suppose to get some help from another SMF member



## johnd49455 (Jun 4, 2008)

I am planning on smoking some butt for a graduation party for my daughter June 28 & I was suppose to get some help from another SMF member with a Lang 60 butt something else came up for them. I  have 2 CG pro's with a side fire box butt I will be doing 50 to 100# of butt & probably 6 batches of Dutches wicked baked beans.
I am hoping to find someone to help with ether a bigger smoker or someone to hang out with for a couple of nights smokin meat to get all that done for the party.

I have off work starting on the Tuesday before so I will have the time to get it done but the moral support would be great too.

Is anyone interested in West Michigan


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 4, 2008)

I may be able to hook ya up John....P.M. me the details!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 5, 2008)

Wish I was closer, I'd love to give a hand!  I know someone here can help you out.  Have faith.


----------



## johnd49455 (Jun 5, 2008)

I wish you were closer too, butt I think I can do it with the equipment I have. It would be nice to have company doing 50 to 100# of meat & 6 or more batches of Dutches wicked baked beans.


----------



## johnd49455 (Jun 25, 2008)

What is the best way to find out when all the butts are done
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I am putting on 8 butts of different sizes (66.8# total) & I have 3 temp probes. I will be using both of my CG's. I don't want to keep moving the probe & sticking holes in the butts. Do I put them in the smallest & shen they get done start checking the big ones, or do I put them in the biggest & figure the small ones will be OK because I am pulling & a higher temp than 195* won't hurt the little ones


----------



## daddio (Jun 25, 2008)

i think your on to it with probing the smaller ones,then as they get done move it to the next one.my .02 worth anyway


----------



## buckeye024 (Jun 25, 2008)

Please don't...there are already enough buttholes around. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





AND ...categorize this under "Things that sound dirty, but really aren't..."


----------



## daddio (Jun 25, 2008)

LOL THAT WAS TOO FUNNY!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 25, 2008)

Thats fine John, start small and work your way up...


----------



## johnd49455 (Jul 6, 2008)

WOW what a week...

The day before my vacation to start prep for the open house I lost my job
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





In spite of that the smoke went great & the butt was great. I was on an emotional roller coaster & didn't think to get q-view
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. sorry
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for all the help.


----------



## richtee (Jul 6, 2008)

Dang, JD. Another case of Michi-itis! This state's goin' youknowwhere inna handbasket. Hope things get better soon for you...and EVERYONE in this pit... FAST.


----------



## johnd49455 (Jul 6, 2008)

I did get a part time job for Jeff Clark (organizer of the Silver Lake comp.) at his restaurant. At least for now it will supplement the unemployment.

I so wanted to make it to Taste of Grand Rapids.. now with a car that gets 12 MPG ($.35 per mile & 150 mile round trip) no can go with no income to pay for $4.00+ per gallon gas.

Hope to see a good turn out at the Silver Lake Comp.


----------

